# My wagon collection and I have some questions



## daddybuiltracing (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have been tinkering around with these wagons for the last year and have collected roughly 15 of them. I am trying to find some info out on a few of them, such as year they were made, rarity factor and value. 

Here's a pic of my collection from last week, I have added another one since then






Now the ones I need info on:

The first one up is an AMF California Van. 






Next is my Radio Rancher that I just picked up yesterday. From what I have read it's from the 50's (yes I know the top part is on backwards haha)






A Road Master Ball Bearing, it looks old, just not sure how old it really is







I have 2 of these Radio Rocket wagons







Other wagons I have and need info on but no picture include a Rex Jet and a Radio Jet. If you have any info on these wagons, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2014)

seen one similar to this with the high frt, if your interested i can prolly find what barn i left it in ??


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 23, 2014)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to the CABE....SWEET collection you've got!


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 24, 2014)

*wagons*




heres some of my wagons hope you like them


----------



## daddybuiltracing (Jun 26, 2014)

Heck yeah, I love all wagons haha. I went and picked up another one tonight along with an old MTD Tricycle. The wagon is an old Sears wagon, the best part of the deal was the $15 price tag. Gotta love craigslist finds!















Then I got bored and started playing around with ideas. Although I believe my mom will end up with the bike in her garden:


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 27, 2014)

*Right Outta MahWah, NJ*

*Here's a great foto of a wagon train.*


.......  patric 








=========
=========


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 28, 2014)

*What...no Mercury wagon?*

See the thread on here from 3-11-14....my old Mercury.  Never seen another, have you?


Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 29, 2014)

This is my only wagon, a 1954 Hamilton purchased on ebay for $40, which is identical to the one I had as a child




Dave


----------



## TDMAC22 (Apr 24, 2015)

Awesome collection you have started! I bought a nice Rex Jet yesterday for $20.00


----------

